# Rescued Dog is acting aggressive toward resident dog



## canes1132 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for the novel but I need help!.....So I rescued a one and a half year old Aussie mix yesterday and things have started out a little rough. I did my homework and she is the opposite sex of my dog Bandit and smaller and younger than Bandit. When I went to go get her, she was very very playful and was in the backyard with three other dogs in a cage, acting fine. I thought this would be great since she would play excellent with my dog Bandit. Then, when we got in the car she threw up in the car a couple of times in the 2 hr car ride but I just thought it was nerves and all the anxiety from going away. Finally we got home and my boyfriend and I met up at the park (neutral ground) so we could get the two dogs to meet. They were fine at first she kept trying to creep up next to her when she was walking and he didn't really pay her any attention. When we went upstairs though Bandit tried playing with Mitsy and that's when things took a little turn. She started growling at him and trying to snip at him. We then separated them and I brought her back to my house. My boyfriend and I tried to bring them together at my house since it's a lot bigger but the same thing happened. They will be fine for a little bit then there's like a silent exchange and she just starts growling at him. My boyfriend left upset saying that I got a dog aggressive dog but I think that she is just scared. Last night I bought a crate and put her in there for the night (she's also not house-trained) and I read that it's also good to have her in there when Bandit is around so he can check her out. Any other advice??? I'm sorry to write so long I just don't want this dog to become dog aggressive. Please help.. I've also started reading the dog whisperer.


----------

